# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Co miesięczny ból brzucha u mężczyzny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam   :Smile: 
Chciałbym aby może ktoś pomógł mi w określeniu co mi jest.
Mam 23 lata i od około 6-7 lat mam co około miesiąc bardzo ostre 24 godz. bóle brzucha. Ostry ból w okolich pępka i moze troche po niżej ( ale jak juz zacnie bolec to promieniuje na całą okolice). Do tego dochodzą wymioty co około 1h-które pomagaja tylko tye ze troche mnie to zmęczy i moge zasnąc na poł h. ale potem sytułacja sie powtarza.Wymioty- poczatkowo wiadomo... Tym co ostatnio jadłem, pozniej gdy juz nie ma nic z pokarmu to wylatuje taki brązowy lub zielonkawy śluz.
Przyznaje ze strasznie mnie to męczy... i w ciagu tych 24h nie nadje sie do niczego, ogólne zmeczenie i ten ból.
Potem to po tej około dobie przestajhe i zostaje tylko od czasu do czasu lekkie zakłucie w tym brzuchu ale to juz nie porównanie z tym co było dzien wczesniej. I potem znow prz okoł 25-30 dni spokój.

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## Kuba007

Witam,
Tego rodzaju ból, może wskazywać na kamicę pęcherzyka żółciowego. Od 6 -7 lat masz takie bóle i nie byłeś jeszcze u lekarza?
Radzę Ci wybrać się jak najszybciej. Trzeba wykonać co najmniej morfologię, USG jamy brzusznej oraz próby czynnościowe wątroby. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Czy wątroba i pęcherzyk żółciowy znajdują się w okolicy pępka lub poniżej?Zadziwiające Panie doktorze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

od czego mogą być takie dolegliwości?

----------


## Kuba007

Idź do lekarza w końcu, bez USG nic nie zdziałamy. Nadal obstawiam kamicę, choć rzadko w tym wieku występuje. Możliwe, że kamienie przedostały się nie tylko do przewodów żółciowych ale i do przewodu Wirsunga, stąd te epizody wymiotów i bólu z powodu podrażnienia trzustki. 
Choroba wrzodowa dwunastnicy też jak najbardziej możliwa, więc badanie przedmiotowe oraz badania obrazowe są konieczne.

----------


## kcc

Ja mam podobnie od roku. dokladnie (albo czasami prawie dokladnie) co miesiac mam bardzo ostre bole brzucha. nie moge okreslic jednego punktu gdzie mnie boli bo raz mnie boli brzuch dosc nisko a naraz bardzo wysoko, co chwile w innym  miejscu albo naraz w niemal wszystkich miejscach. bol  jest nie do wytrzymania, przy okazji czasem wymiotuje. Biore tabletki jak ibuprofen, nurofen, codeine. Ostatnio wzielam o 10:00 nurofen jak jeszcze mialam sredni bol, pomoglo na jakies 2 h, pozniej wzielam ok 13 kolejny nurofen. nie pomoglo. o 15 duzo mocniejszy-tramadol- lekarz stwierdzil,ze moze to pomoze mi nie jezdzic na pogotowie co miesiac. nic nie pomoglo a bol sie pogarszal,wiec znow wyladowalam w szpitalu. mialam badany mocz, krew, robione usg brzucha, cisnienie, ekg- wszystko wychodzi super. Wiec lekarze stwierdzili, ze to musi byc zespol jelita drazliwego. Nie mam zgagi czy kwasnosci w ustach i cala reszte miesiaca jestem ok-wiec stwierdzono, ze to nie moga byc wrzody, zapalenie trzustki czy np. ukryta wewnetrzna przepuklina... Ale na zespol jelita drazliwego to tez mi to srednio wyglada. Dlaczego pojawiaja sie tak mocne bole ktora sama nawet mocniejszymi lekami nie moge zwalczyc?I ta dokladnosc- co miesiac. 
zastanawiam sie czy symptomy nie pasuja bardziej pod nerwice zoladkowa.. prowadze aktywny a wiec i stresujacy tryb zycia...

----------

